# HUGE WHITE PIMPLE



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

2 of my 5 rbp have white pimples that i feel like popping with my hands! im am currently treatedn them with salt at 86 deg in a 90 gall tank..i feed them beef and they are pretty active, dont eat as much bc i just started the tank one week ago.i put in a huge feeder(about a lil bigger than my 4 inch rbps) and they couldnt catch it..so they left it to hang with the pirnahas...how can i get rid of this white pimple?what the causes?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

My P's recently had the same thing. What I did was add salt like you did and got some meds from the lfs and all turned out well. Its really nothing to be concerned about but keep a close eye on them.

Good Luck


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

what medication did u get?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it on ther chin or on the fins or all over the body?


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

on their eyes and one has it on the chin just pimple nothing bushy white


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

on the eye might just be a scratch of the lens and on the chin is normal and called chin rub when they rub there chin on the glass and it gets big like that. on the eye it is ether a scratch or maybe some type of infection


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

yea they always rub against the damm tank especially by the output of my canister filter..i guess they like the current..think i shoudl add a bubbler in the tank while in asking now? is it worth it?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

out put of your canister?

i think you need a power head not a bubbler but if you want a bubble wand then it might work, mine loved swimming through the bubbles


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

whats the cheapest powerhead..well i mean when the filter pushes out the water it makes a current in the middle of the tank..what kind of powerhead? how do they work hang on or in the tank


----------



## dannny (Nov 17, 2003)

ya my caribe has a big ass white pimple over his eye and i think another one is forming. what are the medicines i should get for it. i throw in salt but its not going away


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I've seen pimple like bumps like these










This one went away by itself!


----------

